# critical mass Regensburg



## Bierkiste (26. November 2010)

..ist heuer mal wieder ab 18h am Bruckmandl auf der steinernen..

http://castrareginacriticalmass.de/

Ahoi
Sascha


----------



## Bierkiste (26. Januar 2011)

..übermorgen ab 18h am Bruckmandl..

Licht ist vermutlich nicht verkehrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newton1987 (26. Januar 2011)

wäre gern mal dabei... coole sache ob ichs im januar schaffe weiß ich nicht aber februar dann...

wie lange is ma da unterwegs? is des nur in da stadt?


----------



## Bierkiste (26. Januar 2011)

Hi,

wär schön, wenn du es mal schaffst, mit mehr Leuten ist es doch lustiger..

Gefahren wird eine gemütliche Runde in der Stadt abseits der Radwege , man ist immer so 1 - 1,5h unterwegs mit familienfreundlicher Geschwindigkeit.


Ahoi
Sascha


----------



## newton1987 (26. Januar 2011)

ja auf jeden fall... aber jetzt is prüfungszeit da ist es schlecht... wieviele werdet ihr immer so?

naja familiengeschwindigkeit dürfte ich auch mit winterspeck hinkriegen... ;-)


----------



## Bierkiste (27. Januar 2011)

Hi,

letztens Jahres warens bei gutem Wetter immer um die 30, gen Winter ists halt a weng zurückgegangen. 

Ist aber durchaus interessant, mit dem ganzen Pulk bei 15km/h die Bajuwarenstraße oder Nibelungenbrücke unsicher zu machen 


Ahoi
Sascha


----------



## Bierkiste (23. März 2011)

..am Freitag 18h..


----------



## psychoo2 (23. März 2011)

Hallo !

Welche Touren fahrt Ihr den da immer so und wie Fit sollte man sein ?

Gruss
Harald


----------



## OLB EMan (23. März 2011)

Steht doch alles oben im Text ... Gemütliche Geschwindigkeit ... Geht ja um die Sache an sich und net darum möglichst schnell durch die Stadt zu fahrn

War aber noch net dabei


----------



## Steinweg (26. März 2011)

wäre auch mal interessiert an nem kleinen ausritt-wann und wo würdet ihr das nächste mal fahren?


----------



## Bierkiste (28. März 2011)

Steinweg schrieb:


> wäre auch mal interessiert an nem kleinen ausritt-wann und wo würdet ihr das nächste mal fahren?



crcm.de

Jeden letzten Freitag im Monat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinweg (29. März 2011)

Aja super und dann um 18 Uhr beim Bruckmandl?


----------

